# The Bright Side



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd like to speak of the good that comes from learning how to run automatic taping tools, and I'm sure everyone who runs them and all the manfacturers who make them will agree, they will speed up your production. 
I've run or owned all brands (except G3). I't really doesn't matter which you buy you will dramatically improve production. IME they are all good tools.Ultimately, personal prefence is the deciding factor in what brand you"ll settle into.
I've converted all hand finishers that I've teamed up with into adopting some sort of machine finish in their routines. Most go with a full set, all run their angles.
So, if you've been considering auto tools and 50% of your income comes from drywall finishing, what are you waiting for? A brand spanking new set will pay itself off in about 4 months of full time work and it's all profit from there. 
On avarage yearly maintance cost on a set of tools will run you $100-$200 in the US.
I don't sell tools I just use them. 
thanks for your intrest and happy finishing.
Mike


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I couldn't agree more!! :thumbsup:
Allot of it is personal preference and who you've had the pleasure of dealing with. I'm sure by now, everyone knows which company I prefer and I think I've done enough advertising for one day. 

Regardless of who you choose, they will work wonders for you!


----------

